# The Music Thread!



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

Welcome to the Music Thread! Share your view on the latest music news and talk about who your favorite bands/artist/groups are. Also, you can talk about ANYTHING, as long as it is related to Music.

I'll start it off..

My favorite bands are 311, System Of A Down, Papa Roach, Puddle of Mudd, Adema, and a lot of other rock groups. I have a wide variety of music that I like. I like rock, rap, punk rock, some techno, and pretty much anything that I seem to like.


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

Except the odd downtempo stuff and Aphex Twin, I listen to Velvet Underground, 13th Floor Elevators, Captain Beefheart (THE man! Beatlesbones and Smoking Stones!) 

And a whole load of Samba -- (if you like rock, and you like samba, and you like 60's psychadelia, check out Os Mutantes, fantastic!)


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *I like *rock, rap, punk rock, some techno, *and pretty much anything that I seem to like. *





So you're saying you like pretty much what you like?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL... what I meant is... okay... here's a scenario...

I HATE POP MUSIC! ABSOLUTELY HATE IT!

But, I like Michelle Branch.... good songs! 

It's sorta like an oxymoron, but I couldn't find the right words at the time to describe it....


----------



## rinse (Jun 4, 2002)

Some of my faves include:

Dan the Automator
DJ Shadow

Squarepusher
Autechre

Kool Keith
Del the funky homosapien

Pinehurst Kids
Rainer Maria
Poster Children
Guided By Voices

Stereolab
Komeda

Godspeed you Black Emperor
Sigur Ros


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

I've heard of Michelle Branch, but I have not heard anything from her.  Where is she from ? (what kind of music) ?


I like to listen to various styles, depending on mood   Usually dance/club kind of music, and on the rare occasion I will put up some hard rock and gothic stuff to listen to like rammstein.


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

SKA rules!!!!!


----------



## dlookus (Jun 4, 2002)

A coulpe of my favs:
Pixies
Beatles
Talking Heads
Radiohead
Beck
Beth Orton
Björk
Cake
A Tribe Called Quest
U.N.K.L.E
Kruder and Dorfmeister
Mos Def
Frank Black
David Byrne
Ben Folds
Wilco
Bogmen
Elvis Costello
De La Soul
Eels
Hum
Kinks
Nirvana
Soul Coughing
Weezer
etc...

Rinse,
Have you heard the new DJ Shadow yet? I'm curious to know if it's any good or not.


----------



## rinse (Jun 4, 2002)

DJ shadow solo? or the new UNKLE album?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 4, 2002)

dlookus, why did you steal my list? 

I'd like to add Phish, Queen and James Taylor.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 4, 2002)

Techno
Rock
Pink floyd (some)
Black sabbath
Weird Al

etc.


----------



## dlookus (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *DJ shadow solo? or the new UNKLE album? *


There's a new UNKLE album? 
I was referring to the DJ Shadow that came out today (I think.) If I wasn't so po' I'd go out and buy it. Speaking of which, found a job yet?

Matrix,
You can't possibly like all of those.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 4, 2002)

OK, well i guess you can exclude:

Beth Orton
Björk
U.N.K.L.E
Kruder and Dorfmeister
Frank Black
David Byrne
Wilco
Bogmen
Eels
Hum

Some of those I have just never heard of.


----------



## uoba (Jun 4, 2002)

to peoples tastes, I go with most of the above as well, especially (and additional to my original post):

Talking Heads
Autechre (though they're starting to sound like Aphex Twin)
Radiohead
Beatles (fellow Scousers)

Plus:
Boards of Canada
Captain Beefheart (again,I luv this guy)

The Summer of Sam soundtrack (disco a go-go!!)

Can someone tell me which is the best Fila Brazilia album, I just bought Jump Leads and think it's a load of rubbish


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Techno
> Rock
> Pink floyd (some)
> ...



weird al is a crazy son of a fun but some of his songs are funny


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

catch 22, less than jake, pain, buck-o-nine, goldfinger, mest, tenacious d, reel big fish, calling shotgun!, cruiserweight, bowling for soup, the vandals, jimmy eat world, greenday, disturbed, the impossibles, flogging molly, the hippos, rx bandits, new found glory, the jumping monks.. just to name a few


----------



## Valrus (Jun 4, 2002)

Don't forget R.E.M. and U2.
If you hate U2, I don't want to hear about it. 
I was surprised to see Wilco already on here. I had Yankee Hotel Foxtrot recommended to me by two people (one of whom was my mom) in about a week. Thatt's a good album! I heard their label dropped them after they heard it. Suckers!
Also, They Might Be Giants. Fun.
Loreena McKennitt. Nice.
An artist and a band you've probably never heard of:
Dar Williams
Dispatch
Good stuff. I have had the chorus from a Dispatch song ("The General," which is _fantastic_) stuck in my head for about a week now.

Also, I second the following:
Radiohead
Aphex Twin
Pink Floyd

Ta.

-the valrus


----------



## rinse (Jun 4, 2002)

yes there is a new UNKLE, only heard a couple of tracks.

as for the new shadow... i too am broke and have little $ to buy music. i have no job, just freelancin'. (which is a job, but not a JOB, you know?)

autechre can sound like Aphex Twin... that is cool with me. I have listened to Richard for years.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 4, 2002)

I have almost the exact same veiw on music as Bling.



> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> weird al is a crazy son of a fun but some of his songs are funny  *



I've been to two of Weird Al's concerts. He just went back into the studio to make a new album.


----------



## themacko (Jun 5, 2002)

311 is my all-time favorite band .. but I'm also a pretty big fan of System of a Down and Foo Fighters.

I've got some unreleased 311 songs on my iDisk if anyone's interested...


----------



## uoba (Jun 5, 2002)

Here's a good one for ya!

Richard James (Aphex Twin) used to drive round Islington (trendy suburb of North London) in a US Sherman tank!!

Also, an illustrator I used to work with lived next door to his flat. He was mighty 'annoyed' that at 3am every night for about 3 months, AT would work on one of his most horrendous tracks, very loud.

We told him to go 'n complain, his answer was simple... 'you can't, it's Aphex Twin, the guy is a genius!'


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 5, 2002)

Valrus do you have Kid A? It's a brilliant album, took me like 5 plays through to appreciate it, but now it's great.


----------



## lonny (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok, my turn now!

Moby
Faithless
Art of Noise
Pet Shop Boys (serious!)
Mauro Picotto
Jay Jay Johansson

ah, and Lonny!   

http://stage.vitaminic.com/lonny


sorry for the plug!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *311 is my all-time favorite band .. but I'm also a pretty big fan of System of a Down and Foo Fighters.
> 
> I've got some unreleased 311 songs on my iDisk if anyone's interested...  *


I love that new song "Amber" by 311....

can i have the link to your iDisk? i feel like downloading


----------



## Winblows (Jun 5, 2002)

yes, they might be giants and 311 are also awesome.. heres some more... suicide machines, next to nothing, chomsky, fenic tx, save ferris, migthy mighty bosstones, SA8, pink floyd, the who, steppinwolf, lynard skynard, ac/dc, operation ivy, ben folds, me first and the gimme gimmes


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 5, 2002)

me first and the gimme gimmies.... i've only got 2 songs of theirs, but they're covers of other songs... anything i should really get to listen to


----------



## Winblows (Jun 5, 2002)

haha.. of course the songs you have are cover songs.. theyre a cover band   .. most of their songs are good, but the cheers theme is cool and so is uptown girl and somewhere over the rainbow .. oh ya, the bands: nofx, madd caddies and no use for a name are cool


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey I've been to a Weird AL concert... It's the one that was on Weird Al live. If you look closelyt you can see me and my family. =)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *me first and the gimme gimmies.... i've only got 2 songs of theirs, but they're covers of other songs... *




  YEAH!  I thought I was the only guy in the world that listened to them!!!  i have all of their CDs, and even the vinyl records.  I think the best one they do is Phantom of the Opera.  That kicks ass.  Uptown girl is good too.  

So how many music threads are there on this forum now?  I started one about 2 months ago... I remember one just like this... oh yeah, there was  a lyrics thread.......


----------



## mrfluffy (Jun 5, 2002)

SOAD, muse, machine head, apartment 26, ill nino

the more observant of you will guess i like metal


----------



## ksv (Jun 5, 2002)

http://home.no.net/macosx/Asia_TooLate.mp3



[edit: ugh, the link doesn't work. the server I uploaded the file to seems to automatically delete mp3 files  ignore this post  ]


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2002)

Anyone here listen to Dr Bronx & Natali ?   (Russian techno )


----------



## Valrus (Jun 5, 2002)

Heyyyyy Matrix... of course I have Kid A.  Wow, what a fantastic album. It was actually my first Radiohead album; I figured if I liked that it would be a good acid test of whether I would like their other stuff. Little did I know how different Kid A was from all their earlier work! It's all great though. Except maybe Pablo Honey 

Idioteque!!! Best song ever!

And of course Amnesiac is a great album too. Have you heard their new live one, "I Might Be Wrong?" The version of "Like Spinning Plates" on it is fantastic.

-the valrus


----------



## senne (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *Some of my faves include:
> 
> Dan the Automator
> ...




your tooo cool! All the music you listen to, i listen too to (?)!!

but some more goodies:

radiohead
múm
do make say think
mogwai
boards of canada
afro celt sound system
air
zero7
afx
asian dub foundation
billy cobham
boo!
buena vista social club
wawadadakwa (belgium)
chemical brothers (yep, commercial i know, but they rock!)
cinematic orcherstra
the cure
david bowie
dEUS!!! (belgium)
dire straits (those good oldies, i love them)
doe maar
eels (the old eels)
el tattoo del tigre (belgium)
FOUR TET!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ghinzu
goldfrapp
grandaddy
i am kloot
kraftwerk
laika (very swingy)
lamb
lambchop!!!
led zeppelin (..........mmmmm)
llorca
massive attack
modest mouse
new order
noir désir
orange black (belgium)
padmo &weedy (2 great dj's) (belgium)
PIIIINKKKK FLLOOOYYYYD!
THE PIXIES!!
prince
all the music of the film: "requiem for a dream"
sonic youth
soulwax (belgium)
the notwist!!
tortoise
underworld (they keep on rocking (in the free world, keep on walking in the free world, good song))
zita swooooooon! (belgium)



senne. (belgium)


----------



## senne (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *Valrus do you have Kid A? It's a brilliant album, took me like 5 plays through to appreciate it, but now it's great. *



Same with me. i'm a diehard fan of radiohead (i've got all the albums, except Pablo HOney (it sucks) and i check greenplastic.com everyday for some news) But it took me a while to appreciate Kid A, but now i find it the best album that radiohead ever made. 

(they're now working on a new album that will release in the first half of the summer 2003 :d)

my list of worst to best albums of radiohead

pablo honey
the bends
amnesiac
ok computer
kid a


the best b-side-song: Fog (alligators in new york sewers) or the amazing sounds of orgy (great song)


senne. (now working on a ......... *Bihihihiuhuhu*PC)


----------



## senne (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *
> And of course Amnesiac is a great album too. Have you heard their new live one, "I Might Be Wrong?" The version of "Like Spinning Plates" on it is fantastic.
> 
> -the valrus *




yeeeeeeeeep! like spinning plates is wonderful! also the Live version of idioteque.. brilliant. You've got to download the live version of idioteque recorderd at the BBC, it's the best live song i've ever heard of idioteque.

And how to dissapear completely, that live version, i have a video of that song, http://www.dallasmavs.net/rhead/
(great site btw, you can download everything there, i'm suprised that it isn't yet trown of the internet by some legal-guys)


senne.


----------



## dlookus (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm not a huge fan of Amnesiac. I only like a few songs. Most sound like B-sides from Kid A. Have you guys seen the video for the "Pyramid Song"? I know quite a few people who don't like it, but I think it's amazing. Unfortunately a downloaded MPG off the web doesn't do it justice. 

I'm curious Senne (or anyone else who likes them.) How would you rate  the Pixies albums?

For me (good to best):

Come on Pilgrim
Trompe Le Monde
Surfer Rosa
Doolittle
Bossanova


----------



## rinse (Jun 6, 2002)

to say that Pable Honey "sucks" is a bit unfair... it just is a bit immature in comparison to Radioheads other releases... "Anyone can play guitar" from Pable honey is one my  fave Radiohead songs.

senne and dlookus... it does look like we have a lot of common tastes in music.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

K, time for my list! 

No order here... just... good stuff.

Loreena McKennit
Delerium
Enigma
The Offspring
Nirvana
Three Doors Down
Michelle Branch
Cusco
Positively Dark (this new band that's quite good... go to mp3.com/positivelydark and check it out; download the song "Iceland"!)
Mythos
Rob Dougan
Propellerheads
The Crystal Method
Chemical Brothers
Juno Reactor
Cyndi Lauper (only "Time After Time"--what a great song)
Waterbone
Myth
Alanis Morissette
Baka Beyond
*D.M. Cook ))* (I'm allowed to do this, right? )
Garmarna
Sorten Muld
Mars Lasar

Wow, what a wierd mix it is.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 6, 2002)

Have you guys ever heard of these bands ?

Lucky 7
Larger than Life
Rufio
Slick Shoes

 ???


----------



## senne (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Have you guys ever heard of these bands ?
> 
> Lucky 7
> ...



nope, sorry


senne.


----------



## senne (Jun 6, 2002)

> _
> I'm curious Senne (or anyone else who likes them.) How would you rate  the Pixies albums?
> 
> For me (good to best):
> ...


_

i only have Bossanova, a very good album btw. I'll check out the others when i've got the time (i'm in the middle of my exams...)


senne._


----------

